# flywheel



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Anybody out there have a flywheel for a k321s off a gravely. I bought one to replace it but the style of magnets an stator area are different than mine. I guess I screwed up on the spec no. or something, it turns out the one I bought was off a JD or something. I guess I need one off a Gravely specifically. I had an accident and broke off a couple fins that tore up the trigger, so i thought I would change both while I was at it. I know I'm pushing it but I wonder If I could remove the remaining fins (5) dress them to an equal height, but it back on with the new trigger and add a 10"" electric fan till I can get the right flywheel. I should quit it's late, been at it all day. later


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I would try to find the right flywheel rather than messing with the electric fan. You don't want to run this engine with the flywheel unbalanced or you will mess up more parts. Or you could look at repowering it with a different engine. Gravely offered several different engines on these tractors


----------



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I went ahead with it. I got a fan and mounted it on the shroud, and 50 years of compacted dirt did got removed from between every fin. I couldn't believe how it was packed in there, I had to break it out with a narrow screw driver then I brushed and hit it with some air. It should work better just from that. The fan moves way more air than the flywheel did but looks like something from a Jeff Foxworthy joke, "If you have ever surface mounted a 12 volt fan from an unidentifiable 3 cylinder engine of questionable origin to a Gravely tractor.....you may be a red neck ". I'm nursing an injury so I can only do so much a day, but today (tue) I just have to put it all back together. This is just temporary if anyone knows where to get a flywheel for it let me know. I need the trigger type with magnets that are held in by three screws, and the stator is about 1 1/4 inch thick and about 5" in diameter. Even though it says k321s the JD one is way different in back and had a totally different type of stator or ran off a generator or something. Maybe I should look for the JD stator too that might do it. Later.


----------

